# Chaos Space Marine painting help :(



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

I just a free Chaos 40K army from a buddy of mine. I got 10 Possessed Marines, 30 Chaos Space Marines, 50 Khorne Beserkers, and 1 Chaos Space Marine Sorcerer with Force Sword. I need some help deciding on a color scheme. My Space Marine Army is Regal and Burnished gold so I want something different or maybe even a rival to them. So this is what I need, please post pics of your best looking Chaos Marine or even art pictures (wallpapers, ads, etc.) Technique doesn't really matter, I'm more interested in color scheme. After enough people post their minis or art, I'll pic my favorite 5 and then post a poll.
THANKS!!!
P.S. This is what my current Space Marine Army looks like (Sgt's)...


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

If you want rival colours then go Khorne 

EDIT: 
Some pics of some nice painted marines:

















































































Just some


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)




----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

a good way to rival them would be dark red armour, somewhere around scab red would be decent, and blue helmets. or a completely different colour for the helmet. with the amount of khorne you have red would be a big choice I'd say


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

some that might work 
http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Company_of_Misery
http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Dragon_Warriors
http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Warriors_of_Mayhem


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

yanlou said:


> some that might work
> http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Company_of_Misery
> http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Dragon_Warriors
> http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Warriors_of_Mayhem


I gotta say that i'm liking the purple and silver color scheme of the Warriors of Mayhem and I like the black flame of the Company of Misery.

Here's a generic Chaos painting question. Do I have to paint Khorne beserkers red, or can they match the rest of my army? And if I have beserkers in my army does that mean my entire army is a Khorne army? Does that mean that I can't have sound marines or plauge marines in my army or those demonettes?


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

no that's all up to you. I only said it'd be good if you were going for a khorne themed army. you can paint them anyway you'd like and have whatever yuo'd like in your army codex allowing. 

Good way to mix the two of the ideas you like from above would be silver with purple flame maybe?? it'd definitely be pretty cool looking in my eyes anyway...


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

in the csm codex it has pics of zerkers in black legion colours with only there helmet and 1 shoulder pad showing their legion colours, in the codex it also shows noise marines painted completely in black legion colours, so you could either have them painted in your chosen army colours with only say a shoulder pad or helmet in their legion colours or have them painted in their legion colours with some part of there armour in your army colours
example using zerkers as a part of the warriors of mayhem warband


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

WOW! um... purple khorne berzerkers?


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Dawnstar said:


> WOW! um... purple khorne berzerkers?


Maybe they're Ghrape Berzerkers? :laugh:
"Grapes for the Grape God!"


----------

